# Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht



## JahBal (21. Juni 2016)

He Leute

Ich war grade die ersten 2 Juniwochen auf eigene Faust auf Lanzarote (Kanaren) zum Spinnfischen. Ich wollte mal meine Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse mit euch teilen.

Erstmal kurz was allgemein zu Lanzarote (sollte auch für die meisten anderen Inseln relevant sein) und zum Angeln dort. 

Man braucht eine Lizenz zum Angeln dort! Und glaubt mir es wird kontrolliert. Kostet 15e und ist 3 Jahre gültig. Bekommt man beim Bürgeramt in den Hauptsädten der Inseln. Dort muss man eine Beantragen zu einer Bank gehen und bezahlen und abholen. Machbar in 1-2 Tagen je nachdem wann man ankommt.

Die Sommermonate sollen die deutlich besseren zum Angeln sein weil Thunaschwärme und co an den Küsten entlangziehen aber auch im Winter lässt es sich gut angeln. Der oft starke Nordostwind im Sommer kann gerade an der eigentlich ruhigeren Ostküste Probleme bereiten. Wie es auf der Westseite im Sommer aussieht weiss ich leider nicht. Aufjedenfall ist es im Winter genau umgekehrt. Dann kommen Stürme vom Atlantik und die Westküste ist sehr wild und gefährlich und die Ostküste ist ruhig. Süden der Inseln ist häufig weniger bzw. schwächerer Wind.

*Wo war ich genau:*

Ich war im Nordosten der Insel (Arpartment über Airbnb). Kann ich nur empfehlen für eigentlich jeglichen Urlaub es sei denn ihr steht auf Massentourismus und Resorts ^^. So könnt ihr euch genau aussuchen wo ihr hinwollt habt es nicht weit zu den Angelspots und es ist tausenmal schöner als in einem Hotel. Mietwagen braucht ihr da natürlich aber den braucht ihr sowieso wenn ihr die wirklich schönen Spots auf den Kanaren angeln wollt. Ich war in Mala aber die Küstenorte Arrieta und Punta Mueres sind sehr schön und haben auch Strand. 

*Angelgerät:*
2 Ruten: Sportex Carat Z (3m) 42-78g / Sportex Seastar (2,70) 80-100g. Beides sind Reiseruten
2 Rollen: Stratic und eine andere. Allgemein was ihr benutzt um gezielt auf Hecht zu angeln. Schnur aufjedenfall geflochtene ihr müsst weit werfen können (zumindest für pelagische Arten) Tragkraft sollte auch so wie beim Hechtangeln sein. 
Einen Gaff braucht  ihr oder einen sehr langen Kescher. 
Vorfach: Dickes Fluocarbon  0,80mm 24kg Tragkraft hatte ich. Stahl ist zwar sicherer bei Baracudas aber bei dem vielen und weiten Werfen mit schweren Ködern geht das schonmal hops.
Köder die ihr dabei haben solltet: Erstmal natürliche Farben (blau silber, realistische Fischimitate Sardine und co)  sind bei normalen Bedingungen immer gut kann aber auch mal weiss/rot oder so sein. Wer nachts angeln will sollte über schwarze köder nachdenken.

Wobbler: sowohl sinkende als auch suspending und floating mit 15 bis 30g 10-20cm.

Jigs und andere Metallköder: 20- 100g 10-20cm. Glaubt mir ihr braucht je nach Situation so schwere Köder. Wenn der Wind so richtig stark ist seit ihr mit 20g einfach verloren auch wenn die ohne Wind fast genauso weit fliegen. Allgemein sollte alles sehr weitwürfig sein.

Gummis: min 20g Köpfe  nicht zu weich 10- 15cm.

Topwaterstickbaits. 10-20 cm

*Angelspots und Angelei:*
Hollt euch die Infos zu den Gezeiten bei Gezeitenfisch.de. So könnt ihr Wellengang schonmal etwas besser einschätzen und wisst ob Wasser steigt oder sinkt.  Sicherheit immer als erstes! Das Angeln auf den Kanaren kann ganz schön gefährlich sein. Mit dem oft starken und konstanten wind müsst ihr halt schauen. Oft kann man aber Spots finden wo der Wind im Rücken ist oder nicht so stark ist.
Macht eure Bremsen auf keinen Fall ganz zu. Die Fische ziehen oft direkt nach dem Biss schnell ab und wenn dann die Bremse ganz zu ist ....
*Pelagische Arten (Thunfischartige und co):*
Um erfolgreich diese Fische zu beangeln müsst ihr wirklich steilabfallende und tiefe Küstenabschnitte suchen (Googlemaps ist euer bester Freund)
Häfenmolen sind standard sind aber stark beangelt und nicht schön und ggf ist angeln verboten. 
Die Fische stehen je nach Bedingungen entweder tief oder flach. Also Jigs und Wobbler die weit fliegen.Wenn sie flach stehen sind oft viele Möwen am start. Schnelle Köderführung sowohl jiggen als auch schnelles einfach einkurbeln.
Bei dieser Angelei hilft es nicht viel die Stelle zu wechseln ( ist auf den Felsen auch anstrengend und zeitraubend) da die Fische ja die ganze umherziehen. Also werfen werfen und nochmal werfen. Früh morgens hatte ich am meisten Erfolg. Wenn Fische da sind kommt häufig ein Biss nach dem anderen.

*Flachwasser(<5m): Wolfsbarsch und Zahnbrassen *(Googlemaps nördlich von Punta Mueres)
Diese Küstenbereiche beangelt ihr am besten mit flachlaufenden Wobblern oder Topwaterbaits. Mit Topwater geht ihr auch den nervigen Eidechsenfischen aus dem Weg. 
Wenn man an Wolfsbarsch denkt kommen einem zwar nicht als erstes die Kanaren in den Sinn ich kann aber nur sagen da geht richtig was. Bei niedrigem Wasser lassen sich diese Flachwasserbereiche sehr gut beangeln man kann schön Strecke machen und Topwater (walk the dog) habe ich an 2 Tagen 6 Wolfsbarsche von 40- 65 cm fangen können. Hat mir am meisten Spass gemacht. Bisse kommen oft ganz nah am Ufer. Weit werfen kann man sich fast sparen kann aber sein das weiter draußen vllt andere Räuber unterwegs sind. 

Fazit:

Es lohnt sich wirklich nach Lanzarote zum Spinnfischen zu fahren und einfach mal auszuprobieren. Es gibt so viele Fischarten die mit Kunstködern gefangen werden können und ich glaube ich habe da grade mal an der Oberfläche gekratzt. Das Angeln ist sehr vielfältig fast alles kann erfolgreich sein. Vom jigen auf Thunas an einem Spot bis zum Wanderangeln an flachen Küstenabschnitten mit Topwater ist alles dabei. Die Spots sind traumhaft schön! Ich werde aufjedenfall nochmal hinfahren. Es gibt noch so einige Arten die ich dort fangen will 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder und Kartenausschnitte.
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxOrt85ccQkYal93emVWRElHN1E&usp=sharing

Edit 1: Achja bei Youtube könnt ihr euch ein ganz gutes Bild machen wen ihr "Spinning Lanzarote" sucht . Ich hatte auch eine goPro dabei leider war die immer leer oder grade nicht umgeschnallt wenn ich einen Fisch hatte


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

Klasse Bericht!!

Danke dafür und fürs einstellen bei uns!!


----------



## JahBal (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

Danke. Könnt ihr die Bilder anschauen ?


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

jupp

Glückwunsch zum Bonito:l:l:l

Danke für den Bericht


----------



## zulu1024 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

Supergut!

Ich sehe die Bilder


----------



## glavoc (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

Petri#6 und Danke fürs einstellen und deinen tollen Bericht!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

Das ist mal ein Bericht, der vielen wirklich in recht knappem Stil die Möglichkeiten und Methoden dafür aufzeigt. Wirklich sehr gut! Damit hilfst du sicherlich vielen die ähnliche Urlaubspläne haben.

Schlußendlich noch Petri Heil zu den tollen Fängen!

Vielen Dank fürs teilen!


----------



## captn-ahab (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

Der Bonito sieht wirklich geil aus. Super Bericht!


----------



## Fr33 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

Toller Bericht !

 Mich würde speziell die Sache mit der Lizenz interessieren. Wie sieht die aus?`Welche Unterlagen brauche ich?`Kann man das analog zu Mallorca auch online machen? Usw....


----------



## JahBal (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

Also für die Lizenz braucht man eigtl garnichts. Wird alles im Bürgeramt gemacht. Kannst aber mal Ausweiskopien mitnehmen. Gibt auch ein Formular das man davor ausfüllen kann aber in meinem Fall haben die das dort neu gemacht. 

Hier ein link der es genauer erklärt. Kategorie 3 ist die richtige fürs Spinnfischen von der Küste

http://www.portal-de-canarias.com/html/angellizenz_teneriffa.html

Edit: Also Perso oder Reisepass braucht man ^^. Online habe ich nichts gefunden wenn du dort jemand kennst kann er es mit einer Kopie deines Ausweises sicherlich machen. Problem ist halt du musst zum Bürgeramt dann bekommst du 3 oder 4 Seiten mit denen du zur Bank musst. Wenn du dort bezahlt hast und die Seiten abgestempelt sind musst du wieder ins Amt und bekommst deine Lizenz.


----------



## JahBal (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

Danke! Dentex ist dann das nächste mal fällig


----------



## Köppi67 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

Super Bericht!

Im Herbst bin ich mit der Familie für eine Woche in Lanzarote. Muss ich meine Frau noch überzeugen, dass ich angeln darf...  

Köppi67


----------



## JahBal (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

Früh morgens oder zum Sonnenuntergang müssen ja wohl mal 1-2 Std drin sein. Anonsten ist die Insel auch sehr schön. Wie gesagt Arrieta und Punta Mueres sind sehr schöne Küstenorte. Ungf 10 min von dort mit dem Auto kommen dann auch die sehr schönen Saharasandbuchten. An der Westküste ist Famara auch sehr schön ist aber ganz klein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*



JahBal schrieb:


> Früh morgens oder zum Sonnenuntergang müssen ja wohl mal 1-2 Std drin sein.


Du bist Single, gelle?
;-))))))


----------



## captn-ahab (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du bist Single, gelle?
> ;-))))))


Made my day!!


----------



## JahBal (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

Also bisher hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme. Aber meine beiden letzten Freundinen hatten auch beide einen Fischereischein und haben auch immer mal wieder mitgeangelt.


----------



## Mett (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

@JahBal

Danke für den sehr schönen Bericht, sowas zu lesen macht immer Spass


----------



## Krallblei (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

Meine Frau bekam heute ihre erste eigene Rute samt Rolle. Sie ist so glücklich 
 Sorry


----------



## hans albers (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

moin..


danke für den bericht und das reinstellen.

sehr gute infos...

und dickes petri !


----------



## MalleKalle (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote :Ein Reisebericht*

Moin , grab das mal hier aus der versenkung aus. Plane gerade meinen nächsten trip dort hin und bin auf den costafishingservice gestossen welcher geführte tagestouren anbietet. hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit den jungs gesammelt ? Falls ja lohnt sich das geld oder doch lieber auf eigene faust? 

gruss


----------

